# جريمة أم حلم ؟؟؟



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى كل يوم فى عالم الانترنت نحتك بشخصيات كثيرة منهم .. العاشق الولهان :wub:و الاخر العاشق الجريح و تلك المعشوقة فاتنة الجماهير:t23: و هذه الجميلة الواثقة و غيرهم المثقف العالم و يناقشه المتحرر الفيلسوف محللاً لكل الامور و يشاهدهم الصامت المفكر ليعلق بكلمة ظنًا انه قد اختصر معنى الحياة فيها :giveup:فنجد المصفق المنافق طالبًا ود الجميع فيعترض هذا حبًا فى الظهور و تطبيقًا لمبدأ انا معترض :act23:.. فيلومه ذاك على اعتراضه ( لانه مش فاهم الموضوع ولا فاهم التانى بيعترض على ايه ) فتأتى احداهم متطوعة بشرح قصد الاول ( فهى تفهم الاخرين فقط من التنهيدة من وراء الشاشة ) فيراها روميو زمانه :t25:فيعبر عن أعجابه بشجاعتها و تفهمها لكل الامور .. فتتصنع اللامبالاة ( فليست بالمرة الاولى ان يبدى احدهم اعجابًا بها ) و هكذا ....

لننزل بهؤلاء إلى أرض الواقع لنرى من هم ؟ انهم أناس لا أجد لوصفهم سوى انهم ( عاديييييين ) و ربما أقل 

- فروميو زمانه .. لا يجرؤ على مكاملة انثى قبل أن تطير الكلمات و يتلعثم .. فلا تراه انثى سوى ( الحجة الوالدة ) :smil12:
- و هذا المثقف يشكر ربه يوميًا على اختراع ( جوجل ):94:
- و هذا المحلل يعتمد اعتمادًا كليًا على القول القائل ( كل انسان فيلسوف نفسه ) و ان اكثر الفلاسفة عبقرية كانو غير مفهومين ! :thnk0001:
- اما ذلك الشجاع المقدام .. فى الحقيقة لا ينطق ببنت شفة .. فهو يخشى ان يتعرض للاحراج فيخرج طاقاته المكبوتة فى كلمات لن يراها أحد يعلم حقيقته المرة .:kap:
- و المنافق المصفق طالبًا الود .. فهو يحتاج للحب و الصداقة و بشدة و يلتمسه بشتى الطرق حتى و إن كان بالمراسلة .:Love_Letter_Open:
-ولا ننسى تلك الجميلة الواثقة قد تكون لا تملك من الجمال الشكلى أدناه ولا تسمع من الكلمات الحلوة أقلها و لكنها تتمنى أن تكون بهذا الشكل و ان تسمع تلك الكلمات بكثرة .. و لكن هيهات .:cry2:


كلامى لا يعنى التعميم أو ان كل من يتحدثون لهم نفس الشاكلة .. لكننا لا نستطيع انكار وجودهم و بكثرة فى هذا العالم الخيالى .. لكن لنتوقف للحظة .. هل هذا كذب و زور ؟؟ أم تحقيق لحلم مشروع يعيقه الواقع البغيض ؟؟ 
لا أحد يلجأ لتلك الأكاذيب الجميلة إلا إذا اجبره شعور دفين بالحاجة لكونه شخصًا آخر .. يحتاج للحب للتفاهم للشعور بالتميز و الجمال .. يحتاج المدح و الاطراء .. هل لنا أن نلومهم على أكاذيبهم ؟ أم نشفق على نقصهم و محاولة تعويضه ؟ 

فى انتظار ارائكم *


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*بصى مشكلة التمثيل على النت بشعر انه مش تمثيل
اكتر من ان هى دى الحقيقه اللى الواقع مش بيسمح للكثيرين بالعيش فيها .. 

الواقع جاف .. مُهمِل .. سطحى .. يبحث عن المصالح 
فنذهب لعالم النت .. بحثاً عن بديل لمشاعر الحب .. الصداقه .. الاهتمام .. العمق .. الصداقه لمجرد الصداقه .. 
فمن سيأخذ منك شئ عبر الشاشه ؟؟!!

ولكن الكل اشخاص عاديين .. فمن فى الواقع غير عادى .. ام بأجنحه او غيره
جميعنا اناس تستيقظ صباحاً الى اماكن عملها او دراستها .. ونقضى باقى اليوم على النت والتفكير فى هموم الحياه ..... 
الواقع لا يسمح لاحد حتى بان يكون مختلف .... 

انما محدش بيمثل .. لان التمثل بيتعرف وبيتم اكتشافه .. فى اشخاص اديلها سنين هى هى ... بدون تغيير ... 
ولكن لان النت مجرد .. فانت مش مشغوله بالشكل او المركز .... فقط الفكر ... فكر مجرد ... سواء عاطفى او فلسفى او عملى او .......

*


> *
> - و هذا المحلل يعتمد اعتمادًا كليًا على القول القائل ( كل انسان فيلسوف نفسه ) و ان اكثر الفلاسفة عبقرية كانو غير مفهومين ! :thnk0001:*


* 
ملكيش دعوه ببتوع الفلسفه :t32:

موضوع حلو يا شقاوه .. تسجيل متابعه 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 سبتمبر 2012)

عالم النت يجعلك تتحرر من كل القيود وتظهر على حقيقتك ومعظم المشاركين كدابين


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> عالم النت يجعلك تتحرر من كل القيود وتظهر على حقيقتك ومعظم المشاركين كدابين


*ازاى يظهروا على حقيقتهم ويبقوا كدابين :a82: ؟؟؟*​


----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)

> * أم نشفق على نقصهم و محاولة تعويضه ؟ *


*انا اؤيد الجزء ده عن الاخر
ربما يكون الشخص عنده صغر نفس او مشاكل كثيرة تبعده عن الناس و تخليه ينطلق الي العالم الوهمي لتعويض نقصه فلو انت كمان قفلتي عليه العالم ده هيعمل ايه !!
و في نفس الوقت نحاول نرجعه للعالم الحقيقي واحدة بواحده لانه لو استمر في العالم الافتراضي اللي هو عمله ل نفسه مش هيبقي انسان هيبقي كيبورد بس*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى مشكلة التمثيل على النت بشعر انه مش تمثيل
> اكتر من ان هى دى الحقيقه اللى الواقع مش بيسمح للكثيرين بالعيش فيها ..
> 
> الواقع جاف .. مُهمِل .. سطحى .. يبحث عن المصالح
> ...



*ههههه انا قولت مش لتتعميم الله ... 
بصراحة انا اوقات بشفق عليهم .. بالرغم من انى بكره الكدب جدًا بس بحسه علاج لجرح فيهم .. مش معقول كمان اما يلاقو علاج و لو وقتى فى ساعة ولا اتنين كل يوم اقولهم انتو مش عاجزين و بس لا و كدابين كمان ... يبقى حرام عليا  

هبقى متحاملة عليهم اوى 

يشرفنى متابعتك يا جميلة *


----------



## soul & life (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخ منك انتى يا فقساهم هههههههههههه يخرب عقلك انتى  بتاعدى مع نفسك تنخورى وطلعى المستخبى  ... موضوع جميل بس بصراحه  انا مش عارفه ازاى حد هيعرف يكدب ويمثل سنين !!! زى ما قالت انجل فى شخصيات بعينها بتفضل على نفس النمط دا  هل دا تمثيل ؟؟؟؟ بظن انهم بيهربوا من واقعهم وبيعيشوا  واقع اخر هما بيختلقوه *
*زى الى بيدعى انه دكتور واللى بتدعى انها كاتبه او رسامه  يعنى على سبيل المثال  الكدب والتقمص على النت بيكون  هروب  من واقع مؤلم ورخم وغير محتمل انما لو كدب لمجرد انه انسان او انسانه خداعه  بيتكشف بسرعه  ... متابعه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 

هو أكيد طبعاً فيهـ نآس بيكون آلنت ليهم *وسيلة لإخرآج قدرآتهم آلكآمنهـ*
زى مآ وضحت وآيت إن دآ طبيعى نظراً لعمق آلمشآركة على آلنت مقآرنة بآلطبيعة​ 
لكن دآ مآيمنعش إن آلأمثلة إللى إنتِ ذكرتيهآ "* للمُقَنعين* " موجودهـ
وسوآء كآن دآ هروب من وآقع سيئ أو محآولة لتعويض فشل تعآملهم هم مع آلوآقع
آلتميز على آلنت مهمآ كبر مآيقدرش ينولهم مجد شخصى أو يشبع رغبتهم فى آلنجآح أو آلتوآصل بشكل سليم
إلآ لو كآنوآ بينفذوآ آللى فيهـ على آلوآقع​ 
*فأعتقد هم أكثر آلمتضررين*
لإنهم بدل مآ يصححوآ مسآر خآطئ .. خلقو جنبهـ وآحد تآنى بخطأ أكبر
وأهدرو وقتهم وقدرآتهم​ 
وطبعاً على آلجآنب آلآخرلآزم آلنآس تقدر تستوعب إن إحتمآلية آلخدآع على آلنت كبيرهـ جداً
وتعرف* تفصل بين آلأفكآر* ..* وآصحآبهآ*​ 

موضوع مميز جداً يآ شقآوة
​ 


*.،*​


----------



## back_2_zero (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارفة لية بتتكلموا على الناس دول و كأن احنا مش من ضمنهم 
كل واحد داخل بيقول رأية و معظمنا بيوافقك على الكلام و كأنة مش من ضمن اللى انتى بتتكلمى عنهم 
اعتقد ان دى مشكلته هو اذا كان الشخص دا كدا ف الحقيقة ولا لا مش مشكلتنا احنا 
انت تعاملك معاه او معاها ف المنتدى او غيرة هيبقة فى مجال معين 
لو هو فيلسوف ... اكيد هيقول كلام كتير كويس هستفيد بيه لنفسى حتى لو هو فعلا مش كده . يبقه بجد كتر خيره انه فادنى بمعلومات 
و لو هى واثقة من نفسها ... هتعلمنى من طريقتها فى الكلام انى اكون واثقة من نفسى 
و لو هو مثقف ... هيفيدنى بمعلومات كتيرة فى مجالات مختلفة انا مكنتش اعرفها 
و لو هو روميو ... هيقول كلام حلو ف الرومانسية هيجبنى و استمتع لما اقرأ كلام من هذا النوع احيانا

يعنى ليه احنا ليه علطول بنحب نطلع الجانب الوحش فى اللى قدامنا 
لية منستمتعش بالجانب الحلو اللى فيه 
و الجانب الوحش اللى هو ( سواء كان الشخص دا فعلا كدا ف الحقيقه و لا ) نسيبهوله هو لنفسة 

اخر حاجة هقولهالك مثل شعبى شهير 
تعرف فلان اه اعرفه عاشرتة لا معاشرتوش خلاص يبقه متعرفوش

يعنى حتى لو الشخص دا مش كدا ف الحقيقة و اكتشفت انا كدا مؤخرا بردة مش هزعل ولا هيفرق معايا لانى مكنتش عاشرته و عرفته اوى م الاول اصلا

عجبنى رأى white_angel و دا اللى كنت اقصده من كلامى احنا مش يهمنا غير الفكر 
لكن مش متفقة معاها فى انه ميعرفش يكدب و ان الكداب بينكشف 
بالعكس خداع الشخصيات سهل جدا ع النت اكثر من الواقع بكثير


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

back_2_zero قال:


> لكن مش متفقة معاها فى انه ميعرفش يكدب و ان الكداب بينكشف
> بالعكس خداع الشخصيات سهل جدا ع النت اكثر من الواقع بكثير


*نو مش قصدى انه يخدع ... من السهل انك تتخدعى فى اى حد على النت ... انما اقصد الناس اللى اديلها 3 او 4 او 7 سنين على النت او المنتدى هما هما متغيروش ... معقوله بيكذبوا  ... ايه العبقريه دى ... انه يفضل يكذب طول 7 سنين ومحدش يكتشفه ... مظنش *

*خلاصة قصدى ان فى ناس بتمثل وبتتكشف   .. انما فى ناس هى كدة تفكيرها كدة ... وهما مش نوابغ .... الواقع فيه ناس عاقله وناس لا ناس محترمه وناس لا ... *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

back_2_zero قال:


> مش عارفة لية بتتكلموا على الناس دول و كأن احنا مش من ضمنهم
> كل واحد داخل بيقول رأية و معظمنا بيوافقك على الكلام و كأنة مش من ضمن اللى انتى بتتكلمى عنهم
> اعتقد ان دى مشكلته هو اذا كان الشخص دا كدا ف الحقيقة ولا لا مش مشكلتنا احنا
> انت تعاملك معاه او معاها ف المنتدى او غيرة هيبقة فى مجال معين
> ...



*
* 
ومين يآقمرهـ يقدر ينصب نفسهـ قآضى ..؟
سوآء نت أو وآقع فكل شخص حر فى أفعآلهـ " *مآ لم يضر غيرهـ* "

وهنآ فيصل موضوعنآ
أكيد إحنآ بنستفيد من أى إضآفة سوآء كآنت عن صدق أو لآ
لكن آلنت مبقآش مجرد مجآل للمشآركة آلوجدآنية أوآلفكرية
وبقى بيتحول لتوآصل حقيقى وعلآقآت مختلفة .. وقد تصل للوآقع
وهنآ بديهى هيكون فيهـ إحتيآج لفهم آلآخر ( *وتبعياً هنفهمهـ إزآى لو كآن مش بيعبر عن نفسهـ أصلاً* )


أمآ عن آلجآنب آلوحش أو آلحلو .. فكلنآ عندنآ عيوب ولآزم نتقبل بعض
لكن من حقنآ نتقبلهآ بإقتنآع .. مش بخدآع 


وآلأهم من دآ كلهـ فى موضوع شقآوة
إن آللى بيعملوآ كدهـ بيخدعوآ نفسهم مش أى حد تآنى
فنقدر نعتبرهـ *رسآلة ضمنية* ممكن لو وصلت تسآعد شخص على تقبل نفسهـ 
وإكتشآف قدرآتهآ بوآقعية وتوظيفهآ 


*.،*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*كان فيه موضوع مشابه للموضوع دة أعتقد بيتكلم عن نوعية الشباب على النت ...*
*وطبعا أتشلفطوا جميعاً :smile01...لكن أيضا صاحب الموضوع قال أنه مش تعميم ...*
*هو فعلاً مش تعميم ...لكن أى واحد أو واحدة هيدخل يشارك يخاف أنه يكون أحد الأصناف أعلاه :smile02*
*ماينفعش مثلاً واحنا قاعدين وسط شلتنا فى اى مكان أنى أقول :*
*أية رأيكم يا جماعة فيه مننا اللى كذا وكذا وكذا ...*
*طبعا كل واحد هيبص للى جنب منه :smile02...فيه خطورة هنا *
*أن حد يعتقد أنك بتلقحى عليه الكلا ....الكلام يعنى *
*خاصة لو أن ( الحد ) دة أختلف معاكى فى رأى أو حصل سخونية فى نقاش ...!!!:smile01*
*أو كان صديق أوصديقة ونفضتوا لبعض ..!!!:ura1:*
*فى رأييى الشخصى أن لابسى الأقنعة فى الحياة الفعلية الواقعية لهم أشد خطورة من مرتديها ع النت *
*واللى بيعملوا لك Sigen Out من حياتهم فجأة*
*أخطر من اللى بيعملوها ع النت *
*إحنا شعب عاطفى وحساس بناخد كل حاجة على " صدرنا "*
*وكأننا قاعدين ع القهوة بنشد تفاحة :smile01*


----------



## bob (22 سبتمبر 2012)

> *Sigen Out*


*ده انجليزي ده يا مرسي !!! :ura1:
sign out :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2012)

bob قال:


> *ده انجليزي ده يا مرسي !!! :ura1:*
> *sign out :smile01*


*حقك عليا *
*( شقاوة كى بورد )* :ura1:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2012)

bob قال:


> *ده انجليزي ده يا مرسي !!! :ura1:*
> *sign out :smile01*


*الظاهر ان اللى باعملوا فى ( حوبوا ) هيطلع على جتتى :new6::new6::new6:*
*هسيبها من غير تصليح وحد ينده عليها تاخد بتارها *
*مرة من نفسها :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حد ينده عليها تاخد بتارها *
> *مرة من نفسها :new6::new6::new6:*


*عيب ..
احنا نقدر مش نناديها :smile02
دقيقه وهتلاقيها على الكلمه وعاملالك فرح :ura1:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عيب ..*
> *احنا نقدر مش نناديها :smile02*
> *دقيقه وهتلاقيها على الكلمه وعاملالك فرح :ura1:*


*ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير يا وايت :smile01*
*بس النهاردة السبت مش هتلاقيها ....:smile02*


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير يا وايت :smile01*
> *بس النهاردة السبت مش هتلاقيها ....:smile02*


*يكش يبقى اتمون *
*جايالك جايالك :smile01*
*هتروح منها فييييييين :budo:*
*وبصراحه انت مش بتغلط كل يوم .. يعنى فرصتنا .. 
واديلنا فتره مش لاقيين حاجة نتناكف عليها :ura1:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> عالم النت يجعلك تتحرر من كل القيود وتظهر على حقيقتك ومعظم المشاركين كدابين



*ماهو دة اللى بقوله . هل كدابين بقصد الكدب ولا الخداع دة عشان هما نفسهم يبقو كدة ؟؟ ميرسيه يا استاذى على مرورك *



bob قال:


> *انا اؤيد الجزء ده عن الاخر
> ربما يكون الشخص عنده صغر نفس او مشاكل كثيرة تبعده عن الناس و تخليه ينطلق الي العالم الوهمي لتعويض نقصه فلو انت كمان قفلتي عليه العالم ده هيعمل ايه !!
> و في نفس الوقت نحاول نرجعه للعالم الحقيقي واحدة بواحده لانه لو استمر في العالم الافتراضي اللي هو عمله ل نفسه مش هيبقي انسان هيبقي كيبورد بس*



*عندك حق يا كبيرنا .. عجبنى اوى جزء انه يرجع للعالم الحقيقى واحدة بواحدة .. يعنى لو حتى هو بيحقق حلمه على النت يحاول ينزل بالحلم على اد ما يقدر لارض الواقع 
نورتنى يا بوبو *


----------



## Critic (22 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب وانتى بقا مين من الشخصيات دول يا شقاوة ؟ :smil15:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الظاهر ان اللى باعملوا فى ( حوبوا ) هيطلع على جتتى :new6::new6::new6:*
> *هسيبها من غير تصليح وحد ينده عليها تاخد بتارها *
> *مرة من نفسها :new6::new6::new6:*



*انا جييييييييييت ----شكرا واااااايت على سرررعه الادااااء :t25: وقعت يا عبود و هطلع عليك القعد الى سببتها ليا:act23:*
*بس كان نفسى فى غلطايا فى العربى كنت هبقا مبسووووطه اكثر:ura1:*

*بس عمتا دى غلطه بتاعت كيبورد شقى مش اكثر:t23:*







*ايدك على عشره مكرمشه :smile02 او تفوت لى العشر غلطات الجايين هههههههههه*
*شايف انا طيبه و مش بستغل الموقف إذاى:smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايدك على عشره مكرمشه :smile02 او تفوت لى العشر غلطات الجايين هههههههههه*
> *شايف انا طيبه و مش بستغل الموقف إذاى:smile01*


*تاخديهم فكة وتسكتى ؟ :smile02*
*شفتى ازا ىبقى مش حارمك من حاجة ؟*
*يالا بقى من هنا انا وأنتى علشان شقاوة تتفرغ لموضوعها :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شكرا واااااايت على سرررعه الادااااء :t25:*



:174xe::36_22_25::174xe:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تاخديهم فكة وتسكتى ؟ :smile02*
> *شفتى ازا ىبقى مش حارمك من حاجة ؟*
> *يالا بقى من هنا انا وأنتى علشان شقاوة تتفرغ لموضوعها :smile01*


 ده هو ده موضووووعهااااا
 زودى يا شقااااوه عندك--- الناس الى بتتريق و مش عااارفا ان الدنيا دوااااره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 مش شماته ابدا ابدا ابسلوتلى :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اخ منك انتى يا فقساهم هههههههههههه يخرب عقلك انتى  بتاعدى مع نفسك تنخورى وطلعى المستخبى  ... موضوع جميل بس بصراحه  انا مش عارفه ازاى حد هيعرف يكدب ويمثل سنين !!! زى ما قالت انجل فى شخصيات بعينها بتفضل على نفس النمط دا  هل دا تمثيل ؟؟؟؟ بظن انهم بيهربوا من واقعهم وبيعيشوا  واقع اخر هما بيختلقوه *
> *زى الى بيدعى انه دكتور واللى بتدعى انها كاتبه او رسامه  يعنى على سبيل المثال  الكدب والتقمص على النت بيكون  هروب  من واقع مؤلم ورخم وغير محتمل انما لو كدب لمجرد انه انسان او انسانه خداعه  بيتكشف بسرعه  ... متابعه*



*الكدب زى التمثيل فن و خبرة .. اة ممكن حد يكدب سنين وارد و يتقن كدبته لانه بيحوله لشبه واقع و بيتعايش فيه .. بس لايزال كدب ! .. انا مش بنخور ورا حد صدقينى كل ما فى الموضوع ان دايما الجملة الشهيرة النت دة كله كدب فى كدب فحبيت افكر معاكو ليه بيعملو كدة ؟؟ نورتينى يا قمراية *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,. *​
> 
> هو أكيد طبعاً فيهـ نآس بيكون آلنت ليهم *وسيلة لإخرآج قدرآتهم آلكآمنهـ*
> زى مآ وضحت وآيت إن دآ طبيعى نظراً لعمق آلمشآركة على آلنت مقآرنة بآلطبيعة​
> ...



*مشاركة جميلة بجد يا سيكرت .. هو غلط انهم يعملو واقع جديد على النت بس دة زى المسكن حل بديل مش حل نهائى نظرًا لعجزهم عن الواقع .. لو النت ساعدهم فى استرداد ثقتهم وانهم يحاولو تحقيقه فى الواقع يبقى فادهم جدًا لكن لو ارتاحو كدة و فضلو على النت و بس هيبقو خسرانين بس مش ارحم من خسارة كل شئ الواقع و الخيال 

و عجبنى جدًا جزء اننا نفرق بين الاشخاص و الافكار عندك حق جدًا فيه  نوريتينى يا قمراية و مش تحرمينا من مشاركاتك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

> مش عارفة لية بتتكلموا على الناس دول و كأن احنا مش من ضمنهم
> كل واحد داخل بيقول رأية و معظمنا بيوافقك على الكلام و كأنة مش من ضمن اللى انتى بتتكلمى عنهم


*
كل واحد ادرى بنفسه  انا معرفكيش عشان احكم عليكى بس انا عارفة نفسى و انا بتكلم بوجه عام و قولت ان كلامى مش تعميم على كل الناس ! مش نظام اللى على راسه بطحة بقا* :smile01



> اعتقد ان دى مشكلته هو اذا كان الشخص دا كدا ف الحقيقة ولا لا مش مشكلتنا احنا
> انت تعاملك معاه او معاها ف المنتدى او غيرة هيبقة فى مجال معين



*كلام جميل بس مش واقعى .. تنكرى انك لو بتكلمى حد على الانترنت متعرفيهوش بيبقى عندك فضول قاتل تعرفى مين الشخصية دى ؟؟
*



> يعنى ليه احنا ليه علطول بنحب نطلع الجانب الوحش فى اللى قدامنا
> لية منستمتعش بالجانب الحلو اللى فيه
> و الجانب الوحش اللى هو ( سواء كان الشخص دا فعلا كدا ف الحقيقه و لا ) نسيبهوله هو لنفسة



*يبقى مفهمتيش موضوعى .. انا مطلعتش الجانب الوحش خالص .. اقريه تانى .. بالعكس انا بحاول التمس لاى كداب العذر يبقى انا كدة بطلع فيه الوحش ؟؟ اما اقول عن واحد بيكدب يا ناس دة ضعف و عجز مش كدب و مش مقصود الوحش يبقى انا بطلع الجانب الوحش ؟؟ ازاى طيب ادينى عقلك 
*



> عجبنى رأى white_angel و دا اللى كنت اقصده من كلامى احنا مش يهمنا غير الفكر
> لكن مش متفقة معاها فى انه ميعرفش يكدب و ان الكداب بينكشف
> بالعكس خداع الشخصيات سهل جدا ع النت اكثر من الواقع بكثير



*انا مش معترضة الفكر المهم بس منخلطش بين الفكرة و بين صاحبها .. يعنى اللى بيقول معلومات مش شرط يبقى مثقف و اللى بيقول كلام رومانسى مش شرط شاعر 

و معاكى طبعا ان الخداع سهل جدًا .. بس لو احنا مركزين فى الافكار مش فى الاشخاص مفيش مجال للخداع فى الفكرة 

نوريتينى يا بنوتة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كان فيه موضوع مشابه للموضوع دة أعتقد بيتكلم عن نوعية الشباب على النت ...*
> *وطبعا أتشلفطوا جميعاً :smile01...لكن أيضا صاحب الموضوع قال أنه مش تعميم ...*
> *هو فعلاً مش تعميم ...لكن أى واحد أو واحدة هيدخل يشارك يخاف أنه يكون أحد الأصناف أعلاه :smile02*
> *ماينفعش مثلاً واحنا قاعدين وسط شلتنا فى اى مكان أنى أقول :*
> ...



*ماهى دى المشكلة اللى اكتشفتها بعد نزول الموضوع دة .. كل واحد فاكر انى لازم اكون قصداه .. احلف بايه مش قاصدة حد .. اعدم مرسى ما قاصدة حد يا نااااس .. كل ما فى الموضوع انى قاعدة بعد تطبيق يومين بفكر فى النت و نطت فى دماغى فكرة انه عالم كدب فى كدب .. و حاولت افهم ليه طيب الكدب ؟؟ و مش معنى كدة ان كل الشعب بيكدب عليه و الا ابقى انا واحدة من الكدابين !! ولا هما بيفتحوه من اللاب و انا بفتحه من على البوتاجاز 
نورتنى يا عوبد *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حقك عليا *
> *( شقاوة كى بورد )* :ura1:



*ههههههه ايوة اتلكك بشقاوة ماهى اى مصيبة بتتقال شقاوة و جيبها فى الكي بورد

بيخلص ابدان من ابدان :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب وانتى بقا مين من الشخصيات دول يا شقاوة ؟ :smil15:



*المفروض انا اللى اسألك انا مين فيهم .. انت ادرى منى بيا يا صديقى و تقدر تحكم احسن منى *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده هو ده موضووووعهااااا
> زودى يا شقااااوه عندك--- الناس الى بتتريق و مش عااارفا ان الدنيا دوااااره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش شماته ابدا ابدا ابسلوتلى :smile01



*ههههههههههههههههه موتونى ضحك بامانة .. انتو مشاكل ... يااااة كلمة بخ مبتروحش صحيح يا ولاد :smile01 

مش شماتة خالص .. واضح :ura1:*


----------

